# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  Romeo, humanoid robot, Aldebaran SAS, Paris, France

## Airicist

Developer - Aldebaran SAS

Romeo on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Romeo robot Greetings 

Uploaded on Feb 15, 2012

----------


## Airicist

The ROMEO project / Towards a natural Interaction with Robots by L. Devillers

 Published on Jul 16, 2013




> The ROMEO project / Towards a natural Interaction with Robots: Affective and social dimensions of spoken interactions
> How experimental grounding is required to design affective interactive systems?

----------


## Airicist

Romeo Robot Hobbies 

 Published on Apr 15, 2014




> What does the Romeo Robot when he has nothing to do ?

----------


## Airicist

Romeo at futurapolis: the show 

 Published on May 23, 2014




> We're lucky enough to see this show with the great Romeo Robot.
> And marvelous: no one is controlling him while the show!

----------


## Airicist

"Romeo" humanoid robot Futurapolis in Toulouse

Published on May 21, 2014

----------


## Airicist

ROMEO PROJECT PRESENTATION (Romeo robot)

 Published on Jun 11, 2014




> Romeo is a research robot created from the collaboration of laboratories and companies like Aldebaran.
> 
> This 140-cm humanoid robot is intended to deepen research on assistance for the elderly and those who have lost autonomy. Its height allows it to open doors, climb stairs, and even grab objects on a table.

----------


## Airicist

How do we live with robots? Capture public science program on France Culture
Production from videoscopy 
February 20, 2015




> A recorded show at the Forum "The year view science" at the Sorbonne, February 14, 2015, and broadcast on France Culture February 20 at 14:00.

----------


## Airicist

The robots arrive: How do we live together? The making-of
Production from videoscopy
February 28, 2015 




> Making-of "Robots come: how will we live together?", Theme of Public Science emission Michel Alberganti on France Culture.
> The program is recorded at the Sorbonne Saturday, February 14, 2015 at the Forum "The year view by science."
> Broadcast on France Culture Friday, February 20, 2015.
> The event was called Romeo humanoid robot manufactured by Aldebaran Robotics.

----------


## Airicist

Romeo welcome and shake hands

Published on Apr 23, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Romeo presentation while detecting external collision

Published on Jun 10, 2015




> Romeo speaks but take care of the surrounding human. You can notice his movements aren't dangerous...

----------


## Airicist

Romeo: Oriented Body Talk

Published on Jul 10, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Project Romeo | Rodolphe Gelin | Paris Beaubourg Conference 2015

Published on Mar 16, 2016




> Romeo is a research robot created from the collaboration of laboratories and companies like Aldebaran.
> 
> This 140-cm humanoid robot is intended to deepen research on assistance for the elderly and those who have lost autonomy. Its height allows it to open doors, climb stairs, and even grab objects on a table.
> 
> Rodolphe Gelin, Chief Scientific Officer at Aldebaran, demonstrated on stage the latest advancement of Romeo.

----------


## Airicist

Romeo walking in his flat

Published on Apr 6, 2016




> A quick view of his current omni walk.

----------


## Airicist

Romeo2 - teleoperation

Published on Jun 24, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Romeo2 - teleoperation

Published on Jul 19, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Romeo2 - teleoperation - glass filing

Published on Jul 19, 2016

----------

